# IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT!!!!!!



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Ok so i've been spending quite a bit of time on here recently and all the time i'm looking at everyone's lovely TT's in various stages of tune and after convincing myself not to get one and stick with my Seat Ibiza that i've spent fortunes on, i just couldn't resist any longer and i've gone and bought this!










Don't worry it won't be standard for long and it looks like i won't be seeing my wages for the next few months either!

So thanks a lot guys, it's all your fault!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## bs0u0118 (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks good, stacks of modding potential there! The silver TT's often sell for the cheapest prices, so hope you got a good price on it - should leave you some pennies to splash on it.

New battery for me today - £70 :?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Excellent Motor John lad..

SO whats your plans john matey...:-

Neuspeed Roll bars, Haldex blue, 3" DP and sports cat, coilovers, Induction, front mount cooler (needed to push that revo map) ect. ect...Practice what you preach and all that :lol: :lol: :lol:

noticed your wheels are abit small too !!!!!!

anyways matey if you fancy it... santapod on Sat 12th !!!! c'mon matey !!!


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Might be interested in those Comps if they're coming off for our sons Polo  :wink:


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

Welcome to the gang [smiley=gossip.gif]
Looks like clean unmodded example 8)


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

bs0u0118 said:


> Looks good, stacks of modding potential there! The silver TT's often sell for the cheapest prices, so hope you got a good price on it - should leave you some pennies to splash on it.
> 
> New battery for me today - £70 :?


I know, Silver! I did say i wouldn't have one just due to it by fay being the most common colour, but when it comes to buying a second hand car there always has to be a compromise and in this case it was the color!

78,000 miles, full history, just had it's timing belt, drives mint and it is really clean! £5150, a good buy i think.

Unlucky with the battery, i suppose it could have been worse though!



tony_rigby_uk said:


> Excellent Motor John lad..
> 
> SO whats your plans john matey...:-
> 
> ...


Tony Tony Tony

Wouldn't you just like to know what i have planned :lol:

Not to sure where i'll go with the styling but it won't be anything drastic that's for sure. Anthracite with the wheels for starters till i save up for possibly a set of the new Scirocco wheels! TT V6 rear spoiler and a few other touches.

Tuning, going to be keeping a standard turbo for now but will be trying one of these new cast exhaust manifolds from the states that a lot of the Seat guys have been looking at. Definitely a Pipe Werx down pipe, not sure what system yet though (probably a Milltek non res). Revo all the way and all the usual extras, Forge DV, hoses, actuator etc. The only other thing i am thinking of that i know works well on other models in an electronic boost controller, i would really like to take the time in getting one set up properly and see what benefits if any can be had!

Brakes, will be getting the Tarox treatment all round with the race pads.

Suspension, not sure yet. Most likely Weitec coilovers, possibly Bilstein B6 shock and Eibach springs, roll bars either Neuspeed, Eibach or R32's and obviously polly bushed all round with a set of adjustable rear arms.

Santapod sounds like fun and i'm well up for it, just have to see if i can afford the fuel now! :x


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

markypoo said:


> Might be interested in those Comps if they're coming off for our sons Polo  :wink:


Jim's got a second hand set here which are in pretty good nic with good tyres for £250 if you are interested, i'll need to keep the ones that are on it for the time being.



nordic said:


> Welcome to the gang [smiley=gossip.gif]
> Looks like clean unmodded example 8)


Cheers, it won't stay like that for long though! 8)


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

AwesomeJohn said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> > Might be interested in those Comps if they're coming off for our sons Polo  :wink:
> ...


That sounds great, could I have Jims details please and I'll contact him


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

AwesomeJohn said:


> Tony Tony Tony
> 
> Wouldn't you just like to know what i have planned :lol:
> 
> ...


Sounds like someone's got it all planned out...  will say one thing though... Ditch the Tarox idea if your thinking of sticking with standard calipers... those V6/R32 brakes you got me were a steal at the price and just made the car handle so much better on the brakes.. why they never fitted them as standard i'll never know... but dude...!!! the stock brakes are naff compared to the V6 ones !!! ya managed to find me some cheap enough !!


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Yes Tony, rub it in why don't you! It always happens, i find bargains for everyone else and when it comes down to me trying to find some for me there is never anything about and it costs me twice as much! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Ok you've had them long enough, time to sell them back to me now! :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

AwesomeJohn said:


> Ok you've had them long enough, time to sell them back to me now! :lol:


No way mate !!! there top notch with those two peice disks... can't see why i'd need anything more... 

I'm sure some Mk4' R32 has been in for the BIG tarrox recently... badger them !!


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Good buy welcome to TT supportship :lol:

Don't understand why a silver TT would sell for any less than another colour when silver is obviously the most desirable colour 8)


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard, John. Hopefully we'll see you at the NW TTOC meets - one tomorrow evening at the Millstone near Bolton.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Mark Davies said:


> Welcome aboard, John. Hopefully we'll see you at the NW TTOC meets - one tomorrow evening at the Millstone near Bolton.


Indeed, bring the new car along so we can get full before and after visuals!


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Cheers,

I see what you are saying, i don't think you can go wrong with a silver car any make or model. Reflecting on price, when you look at them advertised i think there seems to be much higher number and wider variety of Silver ones for sale, higher miles, different specs condition etc and every now and again people when pricing them try to advertise them attractively comparable to similar colors etc hence someone trying price a car attractively to stand out and sometimes you will find a bargain. At least that what i think about the one i've found, i would have said it should have been a £6k car all day long.

Not sure that makes sense but i know what i'm on about! :?


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome aboard, John. Hopefully we'll see you at the NW TTOC meets - one tomorrow evening at the Millstone near Bolton.
> ...


Thanks, I won't make that one tomorrow but i am definately planning on getting down to a few meets. So i will be seeing you all soon.

The car get's collected Friday so i wouldn't have been able to bring it anyway, even got the day off to mint it up!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I had a day off to collect mine, it's like Christmas Day all over again... have fun.


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for that, i definately will


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

welcome to the club m8, have a look in the Premier Site Sponsors section if you need any work done, i believe there is a good independent in the Manchester area :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the world of TT ownership


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> welcome to the club m8, have a look in the Premier Site Sponsors section if you need any work done, i believe there is a good independent in the Manchester area :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


He's got a distinct advantage... he can pick and choose from our invoices as to what he has done... :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

About bloody time to mate. [smiley=gossip.gif] Dunno what took you so long to join us. I guess you contributions to the bank of Awesome won't be quite as large as my good self or that of Tony's, Marks or Syds but will no doubt be considerable over the coming months. Perhaps you will make the Southport to Blackpool cruise on Saturday the 19th Feb if your not working that Saturday.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Welcome John, your in for a slow and painfull skinting from here on in.
We would hope for some good biased deals now your one of the gang. Well, a 1.8er anyway. When your ready you can swap over to the V6 mob as long as its not a silver one.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > welcome to the club m8, have a look in the Premier Site Sponsors section if you need any work done, i believe there is a good independent in the Manchester area :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :lol: You got that right!



les said:


> About bloody time to mate. [smiley=gossip.gif] Dunno what took you so long to join us. I guess you contributions to the bank of Awesome won't be quite as large as my good self or that of Tony's, Marks or Syds but will no doubt be considerable over the coming months. Perhaps you will make the Southport to Blackpool cruise on Saturday the 19th Feb if your not working that Saturday.


It is about time, you are right there. I am looking forward to coming to a few of the meets with you all, can't do the 19th though as i'm off to Barcelona that weekend. Not the best timing as that will reduce the money in the TT fund!


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

John Welcome,

Now where's my exhaust and spacers? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Fraser


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> Welcome John, your in for a slow and painfull skinting from here on in.
> We would hope for some good biased deals now your one of the gang. Well, a 1.8er anyway. When your ready you can swap over to the V6 mob as long as its not a silver one.. :roll:
> Steve


 :lol: Painful skinting is right, it has already started and i don't pick it up till Friday! I'm always up for doing deals and more than happy to try and source anything you guys are after from genuine parts to service items and of course the tuning bit's, just let me know what you want! :wink:

It'll take a decent windfall for me to have a V6 TT, the only way to have one is to do forced induction and my pockets aren't that deep! Can't wait to hear the numbers and see where yours ends up once the teething problems are sorted. A proper beast and good on you for having the balls to follow through and do it! Hope the finished product gives you the rewards you deserve! 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

AwesomeJohn said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome John, your in for a slow and painfull skinting from here on in.
> ...


Don't you mean the money to make the beast? :wink: 
Must admit however it looks as if its going to be some motor when finished .... well if Steve can ever say it's finished as I and many others have tried to say [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Finished, i wish. But not far off. 
She is already booked in for when i go away again for the next additions.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

stevecollier said:


> Finished, i wish. But not far off.
> She is already booked in for when i go away again for the next additions.
> Steve


and in my honest opinion    tomorrow will have the best mod on it...jesus it will cause some views and opinions..for me 100% YES 8) 8) 8) :wink: :wink: :wink: 
see you tomorrow steve...pitty no bacon butty shops near


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Welcome John let the modding begin. 8)

DAZ


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

you didnt mention the V6 front spoiler,,, makes the much needed BIG difference..


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

AwesomeJohn said:


> Ok so i've been spending quite a bit of time on here recently and all the time i'm looking at everyone's lovely TT's in various stages of tune and after convincing myself not to get one and stick with my Seat Ibiza that i've spent fortunes on, i just couldn't resist any longer and i've gone and bought this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice example but it needs spacers and lowering :wink: :lol:


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Ok, car collected Friday am, minted by Friday pm. A few marks on the body, nothing that can't be sorted.

1st jobs, snag list for starters! 

Temreature doesn't go above 60 degrees, tried temp sensor, looking like a Tstat.
Hard acceleration, traction and ABS light comes on, showing a brake light switch fault (something tells me it won't be that easy though!!!!!)
Air mass meter goosed
Drivers side heated seat inop
CD multiplayer inop

It will all have to wait for now, why is our workshop so busy!!!!!! :lol:

Saturday, 1st purchase, 2nd hand QS wheels with a few marks. Off to the refurb place for those and a color change to anthracite.

This is going to get expensive i know, it'll be getting the works! :lol:

Andy, the 17s have to go and suspension is already ordered! :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

AwesomeJohn said:


> Temreature doesn't go above 60 degrees, tried temp sensor, looking like a Tstat.


funny that, mines in for the exact same thing on the 28th :lol: 


AwesomeJohn said:


> Hard acceleration, traction and ABS light comes on, showing a brake light switch fault (something tells me it won't be that easy though!!!!!)


Mine ended up being the front wheel bearing 



AwesomeJohn said:


> why is our workshop so busy!!!!!! :lol:


I think you should look into renting out some of the spare ramps... i need to do a underside clean and restore on mine  .



AwesomeJohn said:


> Saturday, 1st purchase, 2nd hand QS wheels with a few marks. Off to the refurb place for those and a color change to anthracite.


YOU SWINE !!! you gonna fit bigger tyres to the larger rear wheels? Genuine QS wheels are like gold dust.. how the hell you manage that !!

SOunds like your getting it all in order !!! have to have a butchers next time i'm down.. has the seat gone yet?


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Sorry to miss lead you, the QS wheels are reps!!!!!!! 

Ibiza is up for sale, just put it on ebay last night http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2004-SEAT-IBIZA-F ... 4156a3a036

I'll just have to wait and see with the other bit's, only time will tell!!!!!

Just ordered loads of bit's today :wink:


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Ok it's been a while and i've spent a small fortune, here's where i am now!










List of what's been done since buying the car:-

Maintenance wise.
O/S door catch
Latteral accelleration sensor
Coil packs
CV boot (only 7 more left :? )
MAF
N75
Dip stick tube
Haldex service
Gearbox oil
Diff oil
Thermostat and coolant change
Brake light swith
Oil pick up pipe with oil, filter and ECS sump plug
Fuel filter
Cruise control
Replacement CD multiplayer

Performance incl brakes and handling.

Revo stage 2
Pipe Werx turbo back system with single tail pipe! 
Forge TIP
DV
K&N panel filter
LCR top suspension mounts
R32 roll bar kit
Full Super Pro polly bush set with caster adjustable front bushes (not put the trailing arm ones on yet though)
Bilstein B6 shocks
H&R springs (couldn't go to low due to the roads where i live)
Tarox discs and pads all round
Goodridge brake hoses
20mm FK rear spacers

Styling
Lcr front splitter
OSIR smoked corners
Black front badge
Debadged rear
V6 style rear valance single exit
V6 rear spoiler
TT QS reps in anthracite

Next [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Uprated exhaust manifold
FMIC
Possible electronic boost controller
Neuspeed power pullys
Neuspeed P-flow induction kit

Then that will be it, honest! :roll:

Feels like i've been working here for nothing the last few months and like i said in the title IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT!!! :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Coming along nicely John, but why only single exit?


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol:

Yeah, but it's worth it John.

Just look at the results.....

Very nice! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks,

I knew i'd get pulled up on the exhaust! :lol:

It's to keep it a bit different and i suppose you could class it as a race system, no restriction where usually they split in to two! Oh and it was cheaper to have it done that way too!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

and why no V6 / vortek front skirt,,, tho very well spec,d and looking good !!


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

I know what you are saying with the lower lip. I've actually got one of these http://www.thettshop.co.uk/exterior.asp ... uct=701579

Just need to save up to get it painted! I think it'll look good once it's on there and i haven't seen another car with one on yet too. I hope that's not for a reason! :?


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks Danny


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Very nice matey, some nice touches [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## AwesomeAl (Dec 6, 2008)

Couple of update pictures for you John!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ehh up its now a duo lol, keep it up guys and more if u can spare the time


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

That's it we're a double act! :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

not sure if i like the single exit but the rest looks nice maybe a black roof to finish it off


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Yeah, Marmite for the exhaust and it will always create some discussion. I had it booked in for the QS look, black roof, a pillars, mirrors etc and the day before i was due for taking it to the bodyshop we had one come in here and it just didn't seem quite right with the silver to me so i left it. I know it needs a bit of something else but just can't put my finger on what it is! :?


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

what about just a black roof not a full qs roof?


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

That does look well and definately worth some consideration. Thanks.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

AwesomeJohn said:


> That does look well and definately worth some consideration. Thanks.


It would lok great on your TT John go for it


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

First mod needs to be TTOC membership :wink:


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

:lol: ok ok ok, I am nearly a TTOC member! I think i messed the payment bit up though, where do i get the bank details from for the transfer?

Cheers John


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

John

The car is looking nice. Like the black wheels on silver. 8)


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

About time u got some up dated pics up  looks really well  i'm liking alot :mrgreen:


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

shell said:


> About time u got some up dated pics up  looks really well  i'm liking alot :mrgreen:





AwesomeJohn said:


> :lol: ok ok ok, I am nearly a TTOC member! I think i messed the payment bit up though, where do i get the bank details from for the transfer?
> 
> Cheers John


Ahhh, it's on the email i've just recieved! :roll:



frakay100 said:


> John
> 
> The car is looking nice. Like the black wheels on silver. 8)





shell said:


> About time u got some up dated pics up  looks really well  i'm liking alot :mrgreen:


Thanks, glad you are liking it, i would have been in trouble if you all thought i'd messed it up! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

You could come along to the NW meet tonight at the Sandpiper to show her off a bit..
Steve


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Steve, Tony mentioned it yesterday. I am dying to come along to one of the meets i just struggle with Wednesdays. I will definately be down to one in the not to distant future though! 8)


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Theres always the TTOC Event bring some Awesome goodies to sell  :lol:


----------



## stani540 (Jun 12, 2011)

Saw this in the flesh at awesome today, looks great!


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

Car coming along nicely John! 

How do you rate the B6/H&R setup as considering this myself?

Cheers


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

stani540 said:


> Saw this in the flesh at awesome today, looks great!


Thanks. i wish i had cleaned it now! :lol:



tricklexxx said:


> Car coming along nicely John!
> 
> How do you rate the B6/H&R setup as considering this myself?
> 
> Cheers


I really like it, it is very firm but doesn't crash and bang at all and feels very planted and stable as you would expect. The only down side is that the car doesn't sit as low as i'd like it. Perfect for street driving so you don't need to worry about the speed bumps. TTsline has driven the car, i am sure he could give you his feedback on it for a different perspective too.

Cheers John


----------



## pablos (Jan 14, 2003)

Looks mint, looking forward to seeing in the flesh


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

AwesomeJohn said:


> Next [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Uprated exhaust manifold
> FMIC
> Possible electronic boost controller
> ...


Congrats for getting a TT, you can make a nice car from it :lol: :lol: :lol: and looks like you have already started the job.
I can think of plenty of more must have mod's so definitely not done after that Next-list   

Why change the stock pulleys? If you want engine that revs faster lighter flywheel could actually make a difference?


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

pablos said:


> Looks mint, looking forward to seeing in the flesh


Cheers Pab 



nate42 said:


> AwesomeJohn said:
> 
> 
> > Next [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


There is always a big long list, just need some deeper pockets! :lol:

Looks like i have found someone who can do a nice cast exhaust manifold now, it'll take about 6 weeks before they are available but i'm pretty sure it'll be worth the wait. Watch this space! 8)

The power pullys are just a nice little bolt on extra that do make a bit of a differance, you are right about the flywheel but that will only be changed once the clutch goes, to expensive just to do as a mod for me, 

What are your ideas for the next list? :wink:


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

If you get a new exhaust manifold (better flow, lower EGTs) you need to get the benefits from that. So how about a little turbo tuning project?
Turbo hast to come out from the car so at the same time you could look into tuning that K04 a bit, maybe modding the compressor housing to take K06 wheel? I bet you know some folks who can help you to tweak your map to get the best out of it :wink:

No idea where to get compressor wheels or how to tune that housing but, tracking down parts and finding info is always fun 

Who knows, might go over 300bhp  and hold that boost a little better on the top end.


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

:lol: Stop it!

That's where it all starts and before you know it i've done £10k on it!

I was contemplating one of the GT28 eliminator turbos some 550cc injectors and the Revo stage 3 software, this should be good for at least 330bhp and would probably only end up costing an extra £2k on top of the manifold job and don't get me wrong it is very tempting, i'll have to wait and see what happens when i get the manifold! :?


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Problem is that the eliminator is so expensive and slower spool than K04. Modding your turbo to hybrid is cheaper, the end result might lack few HP vs eliminator setup but faster spool and price will make up for the difference. The manifold hole is tiny so you can't get the full benefits from the bigger GT2860RS turbo.

I don't know how flexible that Revo 550cc map is, might work also with a hybrid K04. I'm going to try my EFR with that in the spring. I'm in a process on getting parts on my quest to more power. Thread here if you want to find out more: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=231986


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

I've just had a look through your thread, i like it and will look forward to seeing your final results.

You can use the Revo St3 software with a hybrid but to be honest i am not a fan of the Ko4 hybrids, i have seen to many failures, they just don't seem to last.

The reason i like the eliminator is that i can still use the 3" down pipe that i already have fitted and i know the manifold hole is still a restriction but it should still flow a reliable 300 + bhp without any troubles.

Not sure where it'll end up, i'll see how i feel when get the manifold.

Thanks forr you interest and information. 

Cheers John


----------



## AmpTThill (Sep 18, 2011)

AwesomeJohn said:


> bs0u0118 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good, stacks of modding potential there! The silver TT's often sell for the cheapest prices, so hope you got a good price on it - should leave you some pennies to splash on it.
> ...


Just fitted the pipeworx dp and decat with a milltek system non-res. Pretty good set up. Can be stealth when you want it to be, rest of the time it sounds like a beast!!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Want Pipewerx myself but Powerspeed are much closer and £200 cheaper for what I want, so guess what? :?

John, will be watching with interest on this exhaust manifold you've found. Hope it's not in my budget... (double- :? )


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Don't you worry if they do the job i'll have plenty to say! :wink:

Amp, i like my Pipe Werx too! 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Pipewerx are the biz
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

AwesomeJohn said:


> I've just had a look through your thread, i like it and will look forward to seeing your final results.
> 
> You can use the Revo St3 software with a hybrid but to be honest i am not a fan of the Ko4 hybrids, i have seen to many failures, they just don't seem to last.
> 
> ...


You coming round to my way of thinking... Doubble up discount john 

Is my manifold there yet? HA HA HA


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Stop that Tony, you know how easily influenced I am! :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

AwesomeJohn said:


> Stop that Tony, you know how easily influenced I am! :lol:


May as well if you got the manifolds in shortly, all we need is 8 550cc Injectors (4 for me, 4 for you), then just the outlay for the turbo.. we'll so nearly be there !!!!!


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

I know and with the turbo coming off anyway it seems a sheme to put the old one back on! :?

I had an email off them yesterday, they still think it'll be another 4 weeks till they are available [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

My next new thing while i am waiting for these exhaust manifolds to come!










Thanks jonas, i just couldn't resist when i saw the gauge pod in the for sale section for £25


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

I've had my fun and it has come to the point when i get something boring and economical! I hate growing up and i just can't bring myself to part with the car for the same money i paid for it less that 12 months ago after spending a further £5k on it so i am going to do what i am sure some / possibly most of you on here would say was pure madness and brake it for spares.

Here is my post with in the for sale section viewtopic.php?f=15&t=255822

Any questions please get in touch. I will post what has been sold as and when they go.

Oh and if anyone is interested in a very nice well looked after motor before the guys go to town on it i am open to offers!


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

John John John John John Tut Tut Tut Tut Tut

I am very disappointed - Can't you just get a moped?

I think everyone should boycot awesome if you sell the car. It is not in the business's interest for you not to have a TT!

Next you'll being telling us you are going on a celery and cress diet and taking a bath just twice a year [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

John go and sit on the naughty step right now and dont move until I tell you :evil:


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

frakay100 said:


> John John John John John Tut Tut Tut Tut Tut
> 
> I am very disappointed - Can't you just get a moped?
> 
> ...


I know i know i know [smiley=bigcry.gif] and i wont be bathing twice as much as i usually do that for sure! :lol:



jamman said:


> John go and sit on the naughty step right now and dont move until I tell you :evil:


Can i move yet please? It's been a while and i've started to loose the feeling in my legs! :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Your actually going through with it 

sad times


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

shell said:


> Your actually going through with it
> 
> sad times


Yes, i know [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Bugger.

A sad day indeed. 

I have a bath once a month whether I need it or not!


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

AwesomeJohn said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > Your actually going through with it
> ...


Welcome to the Elite club tho 8)


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

bs0u0118 said:


> Looks good, stacks of modding potential there! The silver TT's often sell for the cheapest prices, so hope you got a good price on it - should leave you some pennies to splash on it.
> 
> New battery for me today - £70 :?


I know it's an old post, but what the f***? I mean, 100€ for a battery? I payed 29€ for mine... 55A and 360 aph.


----------

